# How to matte/dim the shiny frame around LCD



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I am about to pull the trigger and finally get myself a 42" Vizio E420VL LCD (opinions?). But part of the frame around the screen is a reflective black which will drive me crazy.

So I am wondering if there are any tricks or tips for dimming the shiny surface without actually damaging the screen?


on a side note, any thoughts on the LCD? target is having a sale for about $568 shipped with returns accepted in store so i figure its hard to go wrong (poor college student). Only connected to my computer for movies and gaming.

Thanks!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

ccdoggy said:


> I am about to pull the trigger and finally get myself a 42" Vizio E420VL LCD (opinions?). *But part of the frame around the screen is a reflective black which will drive me crazy.
> 
> So I am wondering if there are any tricks or tips for dimming the shiny surface without actually damaging the screen?*
> 
> ...


I've used adhesive backed Duvetyn cloth (Duve-Pro) tape for this sort of application: http://www.rosebrand.com/product883/Duve-Pro-Tape-Black.aspx?cid=206&idx=1&tid=1&info=Specialty .
It comes in 2, 3, 4, 6, and 12 inch widths. In stage craft it's used for killing reflections, has a surface texture sort of like felt, is slightly stretchy to conform to irregular surfaces and contours.

Thoughts on the LCD? At 42" I would recommend a plasma over an LCD for overall better picture quality. If you have to settle for an LCD, that sounds like a good buy. Generally, you get what you pay for. If you can't afford much, don't expect much.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent suggestion. might just have to see if anyone around here has something like that in stock.

Thanks!


----------

